# Question about aquarium sizes



## guyincognito (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm hoping to get a tank with a 36" x 18" footprint and my googling says my choices are 30g breeder, 40g breeder, 50g, 58g, and 65g, I just wanted to make sure that's correct and ask which is the biggest that is feasible for a beginner to handle? I'm just starting on equipment research so any fish decisions are probably still a ways off. Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't mind the water changes, the larger the tank the more stable water conditions are. Be sure you pay attention to GH and KH as Surrey water is too soft for many fish.


----------



## the604kid (Aug 31, 2017)

I would say think about the type of fish you want to keep, like big fish vs group of smaller fish, aquascape or fake decor, then get the tank accordingly


----------



## the604kid (Aug 31, 2017)

45 to 55g would offer more flexibility...as taller the tank the harder to keep plants in good shape


----------



## guyincognito (Jul 14, 2018)

the604kid said:


> I would say think about the type of fish you want to keep, like big fish vs group of smaller fish, aquascape or fake decor, then get the tank accordingly


My thinking was it'd be better to figure out what limits I had first and then decide from the fish that fit them, like I had no idea our water was that soft so that should help me narrow things down quite a bit when I'm choosing. So of the tanks I listed 40g breeder, 50g, and 58g would probably be my best bet to start hunting for?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/
Have a look at the thread above for water conditions.


guyincognito said:


> My thinking was it'd be better to figure out what limits I had first and then decide from the fish that fit them, like I had no idea our water was that soft so that should help me narrow things down quite a bit when I'm choosing. So of the tanks I listed 40g breeder, 50g, and 58g would probably be my best bet to start hunting for?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I personally really like my 50 gallon. You can make a nice looking planted tank, keep a few medium sized fish like rainbows or a whole bunch of smaller fish like tetras, and the workload isn't really too much.
You should be able to get away with a decent sized Eheim or Fluval canister and 150-200 watt heater. Your lighting depends on whether you want to keep plants. Learn to use a python water changer.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

A larger tank would give you more options for fish stocking decisions. For aquascaping, a wider tank is easier to work with. I've had tanks from 2.5 gallons to 135 gallons and my favourite tank size are 40g breeder sizes. A 36 x 18 footprint is a nice size, not a fan of long and skinny tanks. It just "looks" right.

For some fish, footprint is more important than volume because they are either territorial or inhabit the bottom portion of a tank. An example would be cichlids and various catfish. 

I'm not familiar with a 58g tank. What dimensions are they? I think a 50g is a couple of inches taller than a 40g breeder?


----------



## guyincognito (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.



TomC said:


> https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/
> Have a look at the thread above for water conditions.


That was a helpful read, I'm still leaning towards too soon to think about specific fish but if I read correctly Amazon ones would be best equipped to handle our water with minimum fuss?



Reckon said:


> I personally really like my 50 gallon. You can make a nice looking planted tank, keep a few medium sized fish like rainbows or a whole bunch of smaller fish like tetras, and the workload isn't really too much.
> You should be able to get away with a decent sized Eheim or Fluval canister and 150-200 watt heater. Your lighting depends on whether you want to keep plants. Learn to use a python water changer.


Probably just fakes to start with, reading about things like fertilizing and CO2 makes it seem intimidating on top of learning the fish. I've been growing pothos clippings to root in water but that'll probably be it for live plants.



hp10BII said:


> A larger tank would give you more options for fish stocking decisions. For aquascaping, a wider tank is easier to work with. I've had tanks from 2.5 gallons to 135 gallons and my favourite tank size are 40g breeder sizes. A 36 x 18 footprint is a nice size, not a fan of long and skinny tanks. It just "looks" right.
> 
> For some fish, footprint is more important than volume because they are either territorial or inhabit the bottom portion of a tank. An example would be cichlids and various catfish.
> 
> I'm not familiar with a 58g tank. What dimensions are they? I think a 50g is a couple of inches taller than a 40g breeder?


I think I'd definitely like some sort of catfish so that's great to hear. What I saw said 58 are 36x18x21, 50 are 36x18x18, and 40 are 36x18x16.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just checking: Are you in a single family home OR apartment/condo? There are some restrictions as to size/weight/volume, so check with your landlord/building manager, if applicable. Many condos/apartments will not allow a tank larger than 20 gallons, if aquariums are permitted at all. 

(Would be a shame to go to the expense of buying a tank only to have the building manager tell you it is "too big" when s/he sees it being moved into your place.  )


----------



## guyincognito (Jul 14, 2018)

Mick2016 said:


> Just checking: Are you in a single family home OR apartment/condo? There are some restrictions as to size/weight/volume, so check with your landlord/building manager, if applicable. Many condos/apartments will not allow a tank larger than 20 gallons, if aquariums are permitted at all.
> 
> (Would be a shame to go to the expense of buying a tank only to have the building manager tell you it is "too big" when s/he sees it being moved into your place.  )


Shoot that's something that hadn't even crossed my mind, I'll have to look into that thank you.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

You're welcome.

I do not recall exactly where I "found" the information about the 20-gallon maximum. However, I seem to remember there being an explanation at the time that if the tank "exploded", the carpeting in the apartment would be sufficient to absorb the water like a sponge i.e. containing the damage to just the one unit's carpeting. Controlling higher water volumes, naturally, could be a bigger problem for the amount of carpeting in average-sized living rooms or bedrooms. Of course, the same reasoning could not be applied to linoleum, tiles, or wood flooring. Made (some) sense to me at the time. 

P.S. Some landlords/strata councils may require the tenant to carry insurance/extra insurance for liability purposes in the event of a disaster. So, it is generally best to clear any "bigger" aquarium ideas with the building owners.


----------



## guyincognito (Jul 14, 2018)

So I think I'll be going with the 40g breeder, it sounds like a good balance. Thanks everyone for your replies.



Mick2016 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I do not recall exactly where I "found" the information about the 20-gallon maximum. However, I seem to remember there being an explanation at the time that if the tank "exploded", the carpeting in the apartment would be sufficient to absorb the water like a sponge i.e. containing the damage to just the one unit's carpeting. Controlling higher water volumes, naturally, could be a bigger problem for the amount of carpeting in average-sized living rooms or bedrooms. Of course, the same reasoning could not be applied to linoleum, tiles, or wood flooring. Made (some) sense to me at the time.
> 
> P.S. Some landlords/strata councils may require the tenant to carry insurance/extra insurance for liability purposes in the event of a disaster. So, it is generally best to clear any "bigger" aquarium ideas with the building owners.


It falls under same conditions as waterbeds so I'm in the clear, thanks again for bringing it up.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

_Re: It falls under same conditions as waterbeds so I'm in the clear, thanks again for bringing it up.

------------
_
Aquariums, FWIW, are NOT the same as waterbeds. Waterbeds, by design, have a *significant safety feature added*: The "bladder" (mattress) of the waterbed sits inside a tray/box covered by a waterproof vinyl liner. So if there is any leak in the bladder, water would drain into the lined box and not out onto the floor. That box will hold the same amount of water as the volume in the bladder - if/when installed correctly. Aquariums have NO such safety net. To "fall under the same conditions as waterbeds" such a safety feature would have to be provided for the aquarium.
_
_Did your landlord/building manager give you the "O.K." for the 40-gallon tank? Be sure to get that "in writing" on whatever rental agreement you have with the owner.


----------



## guyincognito (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes they showed me in the tenant agreement the rules under "waterbed, aquarium, or liquid filled furniture", I'm good.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Super that you are allowed a 40 gallon. I am envious.


----------

